# A chance to sleep in Hobbiton



## RexGalore (Dec 6, 2022)

For a few nights next year anyone will have a chance to book an overnight stay in the "real" Hobbiton!
Hobbiton on Airbnb

Will probably crash the Airbnb site and feels more like a stunt than anything. But if I had the opportunity I would not mind doing this.


----------

